
39 Great ES6/7 Articles - yanis_t
http://golist.co/esnext
======
yanis_t
Hey hackers!

This collection includes the best write-ups on ES6/7 from Addy Osmani, 2ality,
Mozilla Hacks, Dan Abramov and many more.

I've been collecting those for several months now and I'm really hoping they'd
help someone understand ES6 concepts better. Like they surely helped me.

P.S.: Do you know some good once missed in this list, anything I can add?

